# Salt fork reports



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

Anyone been out on the lake? Would like a report. What is the water temp and how is the water level. Thanks


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

The water is wet and has fish in it. I will catch them and you will get me cold beverages, while I reel em in.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Seriously, anyone been finding any fish here? Crappie, gills, eyes? Jigtwins and I may be heading down Sunday.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

i might head down this weekend, im not sure yet.ive been doing pretty good up here and i dont want to waste a trip when ive already got a productive pattern.with this rain and cold air ive got a pattern that might burn the eyes and bass up down there.but i think i'll give that lake anothe week or two and then start hittin it hard.


----------



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

Does anyone fish here? 221 views and no reports? We do pretty good there in the fall.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

plenty of people fish it,they just keep their mouths shut about it now cuz they dont want to share info.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Water temp and level is hardly giving up a honey hole!


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

well i was refering to your post about if anyone was catching anything,i imagine the water will be up a little bit with the rain we've got so normal summer pool or above.and the water temp after this cold rain and cold air with the winds should put it around 66 to 68 in the bays and forks and 67- 68 on the main lake.just a guess tho.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

smalliediehard said:


> well i was refering to your post about if anyone was catching anything,i imagine the water will be up a little bit with the rain we've got so normal summer pool or above.and the water temp after this cold rain and cold air with the winds should put it around 66 to 68 in the bays and forks and 67- 68 on the main lake.just a guess tho.


I took the wife and kids down 2 weeks ago. The water was about 68 then. I also thought at that time the levels were at or even above normal summer pool. I recall a couple bays where the structure seemed deeper than usual. However, I didn't know if they have started to draw the lake down, since then.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

well surface temps this weekend up north were 70 to 70.8 so id put salt fork at anywhere between 66 and 69.it'll be on its way to turnover!i might take a trip down there this weekend,i'm still unsure.


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey smalliediehard and/or others, are their many smallies in Salt fork? Don't fish there but 1 or 2 times a year and have always fished for LM in the shallows. Don't know much about smallmouth fishing, are'nt they more of a deeper water fish this time of year? If so, how do you fish for them? Just curious and always catch & release (what little I catch anyway...).


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

There used to be a good many of them in there. The last few years their numbers are dropping off. You still see 1 once in awhile in a weigh-in but not like you used to. There was a time when we went at night in the summer just for them, but we dont have the same results as before.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

i've only caught one small little one there,tim is right,theyre arent in there anymore.you hear about one every once in awhile but thats it.looks like prime smallie habitat.state should try a few years of stocking them if you ask me.i'd stick to other lakes or rivers for smallies rather than salt fork.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

<aoladp://MA27194824-0001/photo.jpg> 
Heres a little girl that caught a 19.5 inch Smallie, at Saltfork this summer and it was released back into the lake, unharmed.


----------

